# [solved]I can't mount CD/DVD/RW

## agent_orange

Hi,

im Using the LG-DVD/RW/RAM  Drive LG GSA-4120B

http://www.pcwelt.de/tests/hardware-tests/dvd-brenner/102184/

I want to mount this Drive but i have nor /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 or something.

The Dirve is on Pimary Master --> My Harddisc is on SDA on SATA

Can someone help me? My etc/fstab is:

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime        

$/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                     

$/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime               

 $/dev/sda5               /home           reiserfs        defaults,noatime       

$/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user         

$/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto               
```

What i have to do now?

I'cant also mount my Floppy Drive.Last edited by agent_orange on Sat Jun 04, 2005 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rider

 *agent_orange wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I want to mount this Drive but i have nor /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 or something.
> 
> 

 

Does your kernel recognise your cdrom (dmesg may help)?

Are you using udev?

regards

Chris

----------

## toralf

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/T-COM/trunc $ grep -i IDECD /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#'

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

```

----------

## agent_orange

Hi, thanx my dmesg output is:

```
BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffb0000 - 000000001ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130992

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126896 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f8c20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0300

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  K7V88 K7V88001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dffc0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo-2.6 ro root=803

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04f2000 soft=c04f1000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1499.987 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514304k/523968k available (3049k kernel code, 9104k reserved, 759k data, 200k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2940.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1470464)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1117824399.134:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=200.00 Mhz, System=165.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 90x25

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon Yd

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

 [<c02cff87>] kobject_register+0x57/0x60

 [<c033ecc7>] bus_add_driver+0x57/0xd0

 [<c033f31f>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c02d9407>] pci_create_newid_file+0x27/0x30

 [<c02d9902>] pci_register_driver+0x62/0x80

 [<c04d2e40>] radeonfb_old_init+0x40/0x50

 [<c04ba83c>] do_initcalls+0x2c/0xc0

 [<c01002c0>] init+0x0/0x110

 [<c01002c0>] init+0x0/0x110

 [<c01002ef>] init+0x2f/0x110

 [<c01012ec>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x14

 [<c01012f1>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V280, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9200)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56cb

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c575f, set palette = c00c57ab

vesafb: pmi: ports = b810 b816 b854 b838 b83c b85c b800 b804 b8b0 b8b2 b8b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: invalid resolution, width not specified

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 1 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1d400, 00:0b:6a:64:fe:21, IRQ 23.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRAM GSA-4120B  Rev: A111

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 4

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 20

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120026AS       Rev: 3.18

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4093 buckets, 32744 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PS2K UAR1 MC97 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 ILAN

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Adding 1510100k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT880 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[febfe000-febfe7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0xc000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0xc400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0xc800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0xcc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00000100000018cb]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, pci mem 0xfebff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usbhid: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: cat timed out on ep0in

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel Mouse   ] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

NET: Registered protocol family 17

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

----------

## agent_orange

 *toralf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/T-COM/trunc $ grep -i IDECD /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#'
> 
> ...

 

provides:

```

grep -i IDECD /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#' CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

grep: CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

----------

## SpecvWillis

```

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRAM GSA-4120B  Rev: A111

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02 
```

The drive is being detect by the kernel, however you may want to disable ide-scsi.  It's pretty buggy and most new apps don't need it anymore.  As a test, you can try

```
mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## agent_orange

No way it returns a memory access error. What i have to do now?

----------

## SpecvWillis

The drive is detected fine:

```
hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
```

The only problem I can see that may be the issue, is that ide-scsi support.  You may want to consider recompiling the kernel without it, you don't really need it anyway.

----------

## agent_orange

Sure i can do this, but i have SATA Harddiscs on /DEV/SDA will this occour any problems??

----------

## agent_orange

I will recompile my kernel and set:

Device Drivers-->ATA /ATAPI... -->SCSI emulation support (no)

OK?

----------

## SpecvWillis

I'm at work right now, so I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think that's it.  If you're doing a make menuconfig, highlight that option and select help.  If it says deprecated, not to use it, and the module name would be ide-scsi, then yeah, set that one to no.  If it is the ide-scsi emulation, it shouldn't have any affect on your SATA drives.

----------

## agent_orange

I've recompiles my kernel. But i see no effect. 

only the message is another one:

```

root # mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom/

mount: /dev/hdc ist kein gültiges blockorientiertes Gerät

```

dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 (root@Barracuda) (gcc-Version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #4 Fri Jun 3 21:18:19 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffb0000 - 000000001ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130992

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126896 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f8c20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0300

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x07000419 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  K7V88 K7V88001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dffc0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo-2.6.11 ro root=803

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04f0000 soft=c04ef000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1500.050 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514312k/523968k available (3041k kernel code, 9096k reserved, 759k data, 200k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2940.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1470464)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1117834152.471:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=200.00 Mhz, System=165.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 90x25

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon Yd

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

 [<c02cff87>] kobject_register+0x57/0x60

 [<c033ecc7>] bus_add_driver+0x57/0xd0

 [<c033f31f>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c02d9407>] pci_create_newid_file+0x27/0x30

 [<c02d9902>] pci_register_driver+0x62/0x80

 [<c04d0e40>] radeonfb_old_init+0x40/0x50

 [<c04b883c>] do_initcalls+0x2c/0xc0

 [<c01002c0>] init+0x0/0x110

 [<c01002c0>] init+0x0/0x110

 [<c01002ef>] init+0x2f/0x110

 [<c01012ec>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x14

 [<c01012f1>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V280, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9200)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56cb

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c575f, set palette = c00c57ab

vesafb: pmi: ports = b810 b816 b854 b838 b83c b85c b800 b804 b8b0 b8b2 b8b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: invalid resolution, width not specified

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 1 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1d400, 00:0b:6a:64:fe:21, IRQ 23.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

[b]hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive[/b]

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 4

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 20

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120026AS       Rev: 3.18

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4093 buckets, 32744 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PS2K UAR1 MC97 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 ILAN

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Adding 1510100k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT880 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[febfe000-febfe7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0xc000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0xc400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0xc800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0xcc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00000100000018cb]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, pci mem 0xfebff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usbhid: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: cat timed out on ep0in

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel Mouse   ] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

NET: Registered protocol family 17

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

ext3: No journal on filesystem on sda1

```

----------

## SpecvWillis

Probably a stupid question, but do you have a cd in the drive?

----------

## agent_orange

 :Laughing: 

Yes, sure! I have a Data-DVD inside the drive.

----------

## SpecvWillis

Have you tried other CD's?   Are you using udev?

----------

## agent_orange

I have the same problem with other CD/DVDs too

How can i check this out?

I have bootet now my old previous kernel with 

```

append="gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount ide0=ata66 ide1=ata66 hdc=ide-cd"

```

But nothing

always:

```

 /dev/hdc is not a valid block device

```

----------

## agent_orange

What i did wrong?

see at my kernel config file:

kernel-config

----------

## SpecvWillis

I don't think you need to append all of the to the kernel.  Try removing both ide statements and the hdc=ide-cd as well.

----------

## agent_orange

I have it!!!!!!!!!!!

Its a problem in the kernel configuration. Thank you for your help.

I've enabled just the IDE-CD support.

----------

## sian

I have the same problem you had.

Can you tell us what you did in the kernel ?

Can you copy your kernel config ? 

I have a 4040B.

Thankx

----------

